

Google App Engine Datastore is experiencing writing problem - riobard
http://code.google.com/status/appengine/detail/datastore/2010/09/13#ae-trust-detail-datastore-put-error_rate

======
riobard
As I'm developing on GAE, I'm wondering how reliable it is compared to other
cloud services like Amazon EC2? I know they are quite different in nature, but
I guess for reliability measurement it's fine to put them side by side.

------
yanw
Scheduled maintenance: [https://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine-
downtime-no...](https://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine-downtime-
notify/browse_thread/thread/911a23c2cc4edf57)

